# Breathing while shooting back tension



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

How do you guys breathe when you shoot like at 3d targets for instance, you draw and while you are trying to focus on the target and aiming do you guys let out air or hold it? what? just wondering what everyone does. feel free to post all different things.


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

take it from someone who KNOWS... you are thinking way too much and too hard. The less you can think while trying to shoot the better.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

you are not thinking to much getting your breathing right will help steady your sight picture and all good archery shooters establish a breathing pattern that works best for them.for most and myself this works inhale on your draw,let out half breath,hold it and execute the shot.work this out on the blank bale i think you will find it comfortable once you get used to it.saying getting your breathing pattern is not important is ridiculous,work it out and it will help your sight picture and help you execute the shot the same way every time.it is true the less you think the better but until all parts of your shot sequence are correct you have to learn some things and getting your breathing right is 1 of them.then when your form is correct stay immersed in aiming and let the shot break.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I really try hard to finish my shot at the NRP. Natural Respiratory Pause. This is at the end of the exhale. I try to get my shots off in 4-6 seconds. This is a very important part of the shot sequence. As [email protected] said, establish a breathing pattern that works for you. It is important, or at least ot me it is.


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

Everyone has to find what works best for them. PER IOD. Holding your breath does not work well for most people. IF you exhale while loading the release to fire, is that not a form of anticipating the shot? 

[email protected] you missed my point. you should not have to think about anything during the shot other than WHAT YOU ARE SHOOTING AT.

In the last 4 years i don't recall ONCE thinking abut breathing while shooting....... go ahead and accuse me of being a "pie plate shooter at 20 yards"
..


ARCHERY IS 90% MENTAL!


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

got to agree on the mental part archery is a mental game once you got your basics down. ive never even noticed how i breathe until the other day someone asked me how i shot well at longer distances if breathing was a big part and i felt bad because i didnt know.


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

subconsciously said:


> I really try hard to finish my shot at the NRP. Natural Respiratory Pause. This is at the end of the exhale. I try to get my shots off in 4-6 seconds. This is a very important part of the shot sequence. As [email protected] said, establish a breathing pattern that works for you. It is important, or at least ot me it is.


I would have to agree with this post and particularly the NRP firing, but I also will fire at the transition point between inhale and exhale. Either way I can staple a ping pong ball at 20 yards without noticing a difference between the two release points. 

Best thing that worked for me was to set up a target about 5-10 yards away. Close your eyes and "feel" your shot. You will notice as you inhale you will feel the Bow rise a bit and on the exhale it will come down. Get comfortable with shooting during whichever NRP that feels good to you and squeeze off a few with your eyes closed... It also helps you focus on what you are doing with the release(punching it) as well as the bow(dropping off through the shot) as you shoot. As the poster earlier mentioned, don't get too wrapped up in focusing on your breathing while trying to shoot, but this is a great exercise on many levels if you want to find your comfort zone for release and try to become more consistent by releasing at the same point.

Once you find that sweet spot, the mental part gets interesting:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

archer 2023 i understand your point and didnt mean to offend you.you are right the only thing he should think about is aiming i agree,but if he wants to work on his breathing he has to do it on the bale so it becomes ingrained and part of his form and then it will be done subconsciouly,


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There should be two parts of your shot. The first part you are consciously running your shot sequence and getting set up at full draw. The second part is when you turn the execution over to your subconscious and immerse yourself only in aiming.

You can put anything that you want into the conscious part of your shot sequence. I think that it's best to keep the number of things low, but there have been some very successful archers with 20 to 25 steps. So if you want to have a step for your breathing, go ahead. However, you should practice it enough so that once you begin aiming, it is running subconsciously.

This is the sort of thing that is most easily worked out on the blank bale.


----------



## Archer2023 (Apr 27, 2008)

@ aread EXACTLY!!! good post

Just add. that when aiming, you do not look at the PIN, but rather where you want the arrow to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

len cardinale has it broken down into 7 steps.this was the model i used for my shot sequence.any change in form whatever it maybe has to be worked out on the bale.you cant learn while shooting at targets.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> len cardinale has it broken down into 7 steps.this was the model i used for my shot sequence.any change in form whatever it maybe has to be worked out on the bale.you cant learn while shooting at targets.


Actually Len gives us 7 drills for developing our shot. He doesn't say that your sequence should be 7 steps. He is pretty specific that it can be as many or as few as the individual archer thinks he needs. The only critical thing is that once you reach maintainable state and immerse in aiming, everything else has to run subconsciously. 

He did tell me that he doesn't see any reason for more than 7 to 12 steps, but he isn't opposed to more. 

But like you, I use a seven step shot sequence that coincides with the seven drills.

One of the great things about Len's system is that it will work for anyone who applies it. He doesn't go into how to shoot so much as how to learn to shoot. It's up to the individual to work it out for himself.

Allen


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

this turned out to an awsome thread thanks guys.


----------



## Reel-Break (Nov 21, 2005)

can you guys give more info on your sequence? Maybe an example. I`m still trying to get this game figured out.Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

this len cardinales 7 step,bernie pellerite teaches lens concepts but with a 12 step sequence,there can be more steps but the simpler the better.
1.stance or posture.2.finger placement.3.grip.4.anchors.5.position attainment.6followthrough.7.conclusion.I suggest you purchase bernies pellerites idiot proof archery its helped many also books and videos by al henderson,james parks,len cardinale etc.the purpose of this sequence is to teach you to shoot the bow with repeatable form so you are free to aim.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Shot sequence as stated before can be as simple (short) or as complex (long) as you want to make it. 
It will cover steps from foot placement to your aiming moment.

Heres mine from first shot of tournament.
1.Approach the line.
2.Make sure I am square with target.
3.Get feet into a closed stance.
4.Look for a spot on the floor as a reference for my feet for next round.
5.Remind myself not to move my feet for the next five arrows.
6.Attach finger sling.
7.Load arrow.
8.Set Hand
9.Attach hinge release.
10. Bring bow up slightly above shoulder level.
11. Thumb release hard while drawing above jaw line.
12. Keep head completely stationary. (reduces floating in the peep)
13. Glance down at arrow to make sure it is on rest. (Sounds silly but hey, I do it every shot)
14. Find anchor on jaw.
15. Transfer thumb off peg.
16. Bring pin down into spot and dont let it pass under the "x".
17. Relax draw arm.
18. Exhale to nrp
19. Aim. Start processing the shot.
20. Start back tension.
21. Aim, aim, aim, aim
22. Follow thru.
24. Look thru binos at the arrow burried in the letter.
25. Return to step seven.

Believe it or not 7-25 is done on every shot (just about). It is done on every shot in a tourney. If you haven't wrote yours down, do it.

Just noticed I left a few steps out. *make sure front arm is straight, *make sure elbow is high and straight back.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Subconsciously,

That's a pretty detailed shot sequence. You've done a good job of writing down a description of your shot. If it's working for you, don't change a thing.

However, you might consider combining steps 10 through 17. Len told me that he sees that parts of the shot that are set together as part of one continuous step tend to hold together through the shot. Things done independently tend to not hold up when you focus your attention on aiming. Drawing to anchors establishes presets that carry you through to a successful shot. It is only part of it, but an important part.

One of Len's most repeated phrases for practice is for everything you do, "How did I set it and what did I get for it?"

One of the drills is drawing to anchors checking that everything is set as it should be, hold a few seconds and then let down. For me, it's the most boring of the drills, but the one that does the most for my shot. After all, if you are set up differently on each shot, you can't hope to aim and execute the shot the same.

It's the flip side of the definition of insanity (doing it the same way and expecting different results): If you are not doing it the same every time, how can you expect the same result?  

Robinhood Videos has a two part video with Len on his system. The videos have a huge amount of good information, but they don't give the whole system in a concise format. Len no longer has his shop, but he still teaches. As Al Henderson wrote, nobody can diagnose an archery shot like Len. If you can, I encourage you to contact him for coaching.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

couldnt agree more about lens teaching also i have his videos and one of his key pts is calling the shot to order.is everything in place , then go ahead and commit to the shot if not you let down.also i think the mistake people make most myself included is letting pin on target induce aiming.pin on target in fact is just your front anchor and part of the defensive part of the shot sequence.only after front &back anchors are aligned and you call the shot to order(is the shot prepared properly)do you move to the offensive portion of your sequence.there is alot of great information on lens videos in common man terms,he really explains the blank bale process and his thoughts on the shot process.anyway here is his #609-713-8216


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

aread said:


> Subconsciously,
> 
> That's a pretty detailed shot sequence. You've done a good job of writing down a description of your shot. If it's working for you, don't change a thing.
> 
> However, you might consider combining steps 10 through 17. Len told me that he sees that parts of the shot that are set together as part of one continuous step tend to hold together through the shot. Things done independently tend to not hold up when you focus your attention on aiming. Drawing to anchors establishes presets that carry you through to a successful shot. It is only part of it, but an important part.


These are my detailed steps, much of this is done subconsciously. I am however stuck at 58 x's. I have shot 58 many times. I average from 55-58. So there is room for improvement. I shoot BHFS.

I do believe in the phrase - The result at the explosion is directly related to how you set the shot up.


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

Idiot Proof Archery , I want you to buy this book and take all of Coach Bernie's cure for firing your bow and being satisfied with the results. I had targ panic so bad @ one time in my life that I would actually miss the "X" ring by more than 14 inches @ 20 yd. The way Jan and Bernie worded this book seemed like they were looking through MY PEEP WITH ME. I took all of Bernie's Cure and now I enjoy shooting my bows!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> These are my detailed steps, much of this is done subconsciously. I am however stuck at 58 x's. I have shot 58 many times. I average from 55-58. So there is room for improvement. I shoot BHFS.
> 
> I do believe in the phrase - The result at the explosion is directly related to how you set the shot up.



Ignore most of what I wrote, except for the part about getting coaching from Len. You are obviously shooting at a very high level and your shot sequence is working for you. Don't change what ain't broken without a very good reason. Over on GRIV's website he has a great article on what to do to get those last few X's. I'll find the link for you tonight. 

Mostly it's just a matter of confidence and focus to get those last few X's. I almost never tell archers this, but at your level some of the advanced tuning techniques may help. Tiller, group, DL & stabilizer tuning may make the tiny difference you need to get to 60X. Also, precisely matching your arrows will help. Again, I refer you to GRIV. His posts here on AT and on ALC and his DVDs give very clear descriptions of these techniques. Just remember to take good notes and make changes in tiny increments.

But you are probably already doing these things.

Good shooting,
Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

My problem is between my ears. It also lies in my release. I tend to build up to much tension in my release hand (arm). Another top notch shooter in our area (not to mention Texas) is having kinda the same troubles. My friend had a lengthy conversation with Michael Braden the other night about this subject and we are going for some one on one here in a few weeks. It might be just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is the link to GRIV'sarticle:

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1328&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have a long shot sequence at full draw. i didnt realize that i hold my breath during the shot. when i draw the bow i am still breathing then once i anchor i slightly inhale and hold it. this helps me with my holding time and the fact that i shoot a heavy bow it aids in holding it up


----------

